# Animal testing and pet food (Wellness)



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I emailed Old Mother Hubbard, the makers of Wellness that I feed my dog, to ask why they weren't on the PETA list of cruelty free pet foods. I need to have peace of mind when it comes to the food I feed my dog and animal testing for me is a big no no. I don't quite know what to think of their response. Opinions? (this is the response she sent me)

Thank you for taking the time to write about Wellness products. The only trials we conduct on our products are feeding trials, where dogs/cats are fed our product for a couple of days. What we want to find out is "how they like the food". The majority of out taste trials is done in our own homes with our own pets and through a pool of consumer volunteers. Some trials are conducted in kennels, which are approved by the Humane Society. We perform only the required trials, in a safe environment that is cruelty-free. We use human-grade ingredients; therefore, the ingredients are already approved by the Food and drug Administration. Animals are not subjected to surgery or any other procedures. PETA's rules are so stringent in that they not allow "taste testing." It is very important to us that dog's truly enjoy their food vs. just eating it. We believe in taste testing to make sure we are supplying something they love Thanks again for contacting us. Heather RoweRepresentativeConsumer Affairs


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

so....whats youre point...


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

My guess is the OP is trying to figure out if their response is legit or not. As in "does this sound true, and if so, do you guys approve of their practices."

For me...I don't know if I would be so inclined to believe them mainly b/c I'm paranoid. As in, I think it's probably not just taste they are testing for. Obviously they also want to see if the combo of ingredients and the way its prepared make the dogs sick. Would I buy the product in light of this? Probably. Because:

a). They took the time to promptly respond to my concerns.
b). They gotta test the food somehow and this doesn't seem so bad. At least people are willing to use their own dogs which means it has to be relatively safe (or they hate their dogs, but that's unlikely)
c). PETA is a little extreme most of the time anyway.

BUT if you are concerned about it, then maybe you should just pick a food off of the cruelty free list in the first place.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The fact that PETA considers taste testing as animal testing is one reason I don't pay a lot of attention to PETA.

Some of their own policies defy logic. Unfortunately that nullifies, in my mind, some actual good work that they might do.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

PETA is against 'animal slavery' as they call pet ownership. So.. pretty much anything they say is rubbish at best and overblown at worst. 

You'd be MUCH better off looking at the Whole Dog Journal food ratings and the dog food project site for realistic information about dog food. And if cruelty free is that important, I think the very best way to go is to feed raw, locally farmed meat.


----------



## sweetardnas1885 (May 10, 2007)

PETA is quite extreme. I don't know about you, but I don't want to feed my dog anything that hasn't been tested in some way, shape, or form to prove that it is safe for my guys to eat. I'm sure there was a little more than taste testing going on. They are probably also checking for any adverse reactions to the food.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If they feel confident enough to feed it to their OWN dogs, that makes me feel better that they trust their product. PETA is an extreamist organization (I'm being very diplomatic), I really don't pay much attention to.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

PETA has made it very clear for a long time that their ultimate goal is to abolish all pet ownership. They have succeeded in some parts of Europe where it is illegal to own a dog. Those dogs no longer have the care of a human and their average lifespan has fallen to just 5 years. PETA's stand on this is that humans can still pay and should pay for the health and well being of the animals..you just can't own them. Sigh.....


----------



## prolibertate (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree with the other posters regarding PETA. I look at what's in the food and if a company says they feed it to their own dogs, I see that as a good thing. I use Fromm and Solid Gold, which have no meal, by-products, preservatives, etc., and yes, I've tasted them myself


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

the part i was concerned about is the kennel part... sure it's approved by the humane society but it's not really ideal... the standards are so low who knows what the kennels are?

but you're right about PETA, as much as I think they have some valid concerns and do a lot of good sometimes they go too far. 

Since it's the only thing he'll eat I really don't have a choice but to keep feeding it to him anyway, but I feel better now  thanks!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

On a related note, has anyone seen the HBO documentary about PETA? It debuted this week. It focused on the co-founders, one who is still with PETA and one who left a few years ago. It was very interesting. At times, upsetting, but very interesting.

The founder who left implied that the ALF is made up of PETA members. Kind of scary.


----------



## adoggonebakery (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not very fond of PETA myself. I don't see taste testing as cruelty at all. I look at it this way...

I own a dog bakery. All of my treats are made with human grade, all natural ingredients, no wheat, no soy, no corn, no fillers, and I KNOW that everything in them are safe for dogs, HOWEVER, that doesn't mean dogs will actually like the taste of them. I let my own dogs taste a couple of my treats before I then put them on the website or on the shelf. If they don't like them (they are NOT picky eaters) then it is a big possibility other dogs will not like them either, and I will scrap that dog treat flavor, and move on. 

I have had nothing but a positive experience with Wellness. Although now I feed both my dogs Innova, because my BT had TERRIBLE gas, and Innova is the only food I have found that has helped his gas. hahah!


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Personally I would be comfortable with their response. As for not being on PETAs list? Who gives a flip...I wouldn't take anything they say seriously.


----------



## EarthWarrior794 (Mar 9, 2020)

RonE said:


> The fact that PETA considers taste testing as animal testing is one reason I don't pay a lot of attention to PETA.
> 
> Some of their own policies defy logic. Unfortunately that nullifies, in my mind, some actual good work that they might do.


Food trials, whether it be disapproved by PETA or not shouldn't be assumed cruelty free. Sometimes animals raised for these purposes and other tests (including violent experiments) are used in feeding trials. Due to this, often times animals are disposed of (killed) when they can no longer perform or are needed. Their whole lives spent in kennels and cages all for a profit. It's wrong and hypocritical. Unfortunately, too many people assume that just because its food or made by humans it must be humane and don't actually do any research on the products they purchase.


----------



## EarthWarrior794 (Mar 9, 2020)

RonE said:


> The fact that PETA considers taste testing as animal testing is one reason I don't pay a lot of attention to PETA.
> 
> Some of their own policies defy logic. Unfortunately that nullifies, in my mind, some actual good work that they might do.


Food trials, whether it be disapproved by PETA or not shouldn't be assumed cruelty free. Sometimes animals raised for these purposes and other tests (including violent experiments) are used in feeding trials. Due to this, often times animals are disposed of (killed) when they can no longer perform or are needed. Their whole lives spent in kennels and cages all for a profit. It's wrong and hypocritical. Unfortunately, too many people assume that just because its food or made by humans it must be humane and don't actually do any research on the products they purchase.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Twelve+ year old thread.


----------

